# Late pics 2-13-12



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Late pics 3-13-12*

Foggy foggy night Had to use gps to get back to the landing. Couldn't see more than 50 feet when it rolled in. The males have definitely beat the ladies back. Saw a couple of larger tracks that would have pushed 19 to 20 inches, but long gone.I lost count on the 12 to 13 inch fish I saw, well over 60. I ran up on 9 in a huddle that were all about 12 inches long, cool to see but need to grow up.All my early season areas held fish. Bait was plentiful. I think if we had had an incoming tide , it would have been a better night. Ended up with 24 in the 14 to 17 inch range. Great to get out last night and was entertained with fish constantly, just not the quality/size I like to see.First trip this year and it's looking pretty good and yes I do have a commercial license.​


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

that's awesome bamafan. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

2-13-12///Tried to edit title and it wouldn't let me. The fish were gigged Tues. night 3-13-12.
Sorry for the mistake.
Terry​


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Way to pound those flatties!!!


----------



## Tuna (Mar 10, 2012)

I am so jealous i love flounder and to me hunting them is way more exciting than fishing for them.


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

hope you don't waste any of that, there is several people out there that will go every night and waste half of the fish they catch/gig.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Not to fret smooth, none have ever or ever will be wasted. Every single fish found a good home.:table:


----------



## dipstick1980 (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice job .Did u gig walking or in a boat? Just asking?


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

nice


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Dipstick these were taken from my boat. They could have been taken wading, they were right on the beach. Some were inches from shore.


----------

